# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Какие игры Азартные а какие нет?

## Юрий Мартынюк

Харе Кришна!

Какие игры считаются азартными? Это те, где играются на деньги или какие-либо другие материальные ценности?
Считаются ли домашние настольные игры (монополия и т.п.) азартными?
А карточные игры на подобе Magic. The gathering, шахматы ?

Если играешь во что-либо просто так, без ставки на кон чего-либо, не злишься ,когда проигрываешь или выигрываешь, то это нормально?

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Обычно азартными играми считаются те, через которые люди пытаются получить артху (деньги), не исполняя свою дхарму (долг). Поэтому дело не в названии игры, а в мотивации. Ну и конечно же, если игра раздувает такой азарт, что человек впадает в неконтролируемую страсть, то это тоже не рекомендовано для духовной жизни, т.к. в этом состоянии азарта человек теряет чувство меры и самоконтроля. Это значит, что он опускается ниже гуны благости и это мешает духовной жизни.

----------

